

A Lightweight Web Client for Facebook - arjunb
http://flutteerr.com/

======
catch404
Perfect timing, I joined facebook lastnight and while I think they have done a
good job on the interface this is more to my liking, I expect to use it
regulary!

------
HalcyonMuse
I don't like it. I can't do things like hide applications... which is a must.
I hate those stupid quizzes.

Plus, it doesn't look significantly different. I guess this is a less-is-more
approach?

Great set up interface, though; I really liked that part.

